# oggi una rosellina per il poliziotto-eroe a catania



## yo me moi

¡Hola! Estoy intentando aprender italiano,pero no se cómo asi que tengo muchas dudas.
¿Qué quierer dedir: oggi una rosellina per il poliziotto-eroe a cataina... ?


----------



## Dudu678

Hoy una (pequeña) rosa para el agente de policía-héroe en Catania.

Un español espantoso, pero espero que lo entiendas


----------



## Neuromante

Rosita o rosilla, sobre todo la primera, van bien como diminutivo de rosa.

Una duda que tengo hace tiempo:
Polizziotto ¿Como sería exactamente en español? ¿Alguien tiene una idea? Porque polizia sería policía, pero con ese aumentativo nunca he sabido si vale también o pierde matices en la traducción.

Lo dejo aquí por que es parte de la duda de yo, me, moi.

Dudu, no se a que te refieres con español espantoso, yo lo veo perfecto.
Quizás pudiera ser de en lugar de en pero eso lo marcaría el contexto. Mientras no se diga quien habla y en donde está, es imposible saber cual es la mejor opción.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Tal vez agente de policia...no sè si es eso a lo que se referia neuromante...


----------



## Dudu678

Neuromante, me refería al guión. Nunca me han gustado pero no se me ocurría otra forma de expresarlo.

Lo de _poliziotto _yo lo he traducido como _agente de policía_. No veo el aumentativo. El De Mauro lo define como _agente di polizia._

En cuanto a lo de la preposición, efectivamente necesita más contexto.

Saludos


----------



## irene.acler

Yo sabía que "poliziotto" se traduce con "policía", es verdad o no?
El diccionario de WR dice que "policía" en español puede referirse también al agente.


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> Yo sabía que "poliziotto" se traduce con "policía", es verdad o no?
> El diccionario de WR dice que "policía" en español puede referirse también al agente.


Sí, eso es correcto.

Creo que es Neuromante el que se ha liado un poco .


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, vale! Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

irene.acler said:


> Yo sabía que "poliziotto" se traduce por/como "policía", es verdad o no?
> El diccionario de WR dice que "policía" en español puede referirse también al agente.


 No es que estuviera liado. Realmente siempre he tenido esa duda, me despistaba la terminación de la palabra. Siempre había pensado que Policía correspondía a Polizia y que Poliziotto era una forma más parecida a Esbirro. 
Es que no tengo diccionario bilingüe sino uno para cada lengua.


----------



## Dudu678

Bueno, aquí aprendemos todos


----------



## irene.acler

Ah,  se dice "esbirro"en español? Pues correspondería al "sbirro" italiano, no?


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> Ah,  se dice "esbirro"en español? Pues correspondería al "sbirro" italiano, no?


De hecho es una palabra tomada del italiano.


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Ah, se dice "esbirro"en español? Pues correspondería al "sbirro" italiano, no?


*In Spagna non si usa "esbirro" nell'accezione di "policía".*
Il RDAE. lo riporta. Ho trovato che né in Argentina né en Messico si usa "esbirro".
In Spagna "esbirro" è un po' démodé, significa "seguace", si usa nei testi ed eventi storici (a.e., los esbirros de Juan I de Inglaterra ("Juan sin Tierra"). "Los esbirros" sarebbero i seguaci, i sostenitori ("los malos"  )

Io non ho mai sentito "esbirro" nell'accezione di "madero".

D'altronde, poliziotto significa "policía"/"agente de policía" (si dice più spesso "policía" e basta, che è più corto: Han muerto 2 policías",non si dice tanto "han muerto 2 agentes de policía")
Polizia     --> Policía (Cuerpo de)
poliziotto --> policía (agente)
-otto non è un suffisso accrescitivo, ma tutt'altro.


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias, Femmejolie, tu explicación es una maravilla! Pero no entiendo una cosa, "madero" a qué se refiere?


----------



## femmejolie

irene.acler said:


> Muchas gracias, Femmejolie, tu explicación es una maravilla! Pero no entiendo una cosa, "madero" a qué se refiere?


 
"Los maderos" è un termine slang per nominare i poliziotti /los policías. E' il più usato (li chiamamo così per il colore marrone dei suoi uniformi che assomigliano al legno) 
Altri sinonimi slang per nominare la polizia:"la pasma", "la bofia", "la madera" 
Madera= Polizia
Madero= poliziotto


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> "Los maderos" è un termine slang per nominare i poliziotti /los policías. E' il più usato (li chiamamo così per il colore marrone dei loro uniformi che assomigliano al legno)
> Altri sinonimi slang per nominare la polizia:"la pasma", "la bofia", "la madera"
> Madera= Polizia
> Madero= poliziotto



Vale, gracias por estos términos, son muy interesantes


----------



## femmejolie

In italiano si dice "sbirro" e "piedipiattti", vero?
"Madama" sarebbe un equivalente di "madera", vero? 
*Madera *= "Polizia" in argot.(letteralmente legno)
Piedipiatti, curioso termine. Da dove proviene?


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> In italiano si dice "sbirro" e "piedipiattti", vero?
> Piedipiatti, curioso termine. Da dove proviene?



Sì, se dice "sbirro" e "piedipiatti" (a decir verdad no conozco el origen de esta palabra).



> "Madama" sarebbe un equivalente di "madera", vero?



No entiendo. Yo solo sé que "madera" significa "legno".


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

femmejolie said:


> In italiano si dice "sbirro" e "piedipiattti", vero?
> "Madama" sarebbe un equivalente di "madera", vero?
> *Madero *= "Polizia" in argot.(letteralmente legno)
> Piedipiatti, curioso termine. Da dove proviene?


----------



## femmejolie

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Originalmente inviato da *femmejolie*
> 
> 
> In italiano si dice "sbirro" e "piedipiattti", vero?
> "Madama" sarebbe un equivalente di "madera", vero?
> *Madera*= "Polizia" in argot.(letteralmente legno)
> Piedipiatti, curioso termine. Da dove proviene?


 
Madera= Policía (Cuerpo) /Polizia
Madero = policía (funcionario, agente) /poliziotto


----------



## Neuromante

¡La que he armado sin querer!  
Está vez sí me lié, pensé que esbirro era español. Lo siento.
Era madero la palabra que tenía que haber usado. De todos modos la explicación que me dieron valía igualmente.

De todos modos esa acepción para madera no me suena. Yo solo la he oído como legno  Y Madama es otra palabra que no he oído nunca


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

femmejolie said:


> Madera= Policía (Cuerpo) /Polizia
> Madero = policía (funcionario, agente) /poliziotto


 

Lo siento femmejolie, ... pero *madera* *no* significa el cuerpo de policia, ... quizás ese argot sea realmente localista, pero en castellano-argot no existe.

Perdón por la insistencia.


----------



## Marlotta

Ciao:
El policia = il poliziotto
La policia = la polizia
Por más dudas sólo hay que decirmelo.
Adiós


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Marlotta said:


> Ciao:
> El polic*í*a = il poliziotto
> La polic*í*a = la polizia
> Por más dudas sólo hay que decirmelo. Si teneis más dudas, sólo teneis que decírmelo.
> Adiós


----------



## femmejolie

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Lo siento femmejolie, ... pero *madera* *no* significa el cuerpo de policia, ... *quizás ese argot sea realmente localista, pero en castellano-argot no existe*.
> *Parece una contradicción, ¿no?. Es argot local, pero no existe. *
> 
> Perdón por la insistencia.


 


JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Originalmente inviato da *Marlotta*
> Ciao:
> El polic*í*a = il poliziotto
> La polic*í*a = la polizia
> Por más dudas sólo hay que decirmelo. Si ten*é*is más dudas, sólo ten*é*is que decírmelo.
> Adiós *Como ya dispones de tildes, me permito hacerte una corrección.*


 

El término "madera" sí lo he oído y leído, si bien es cierto que lo suelen emplear los toxicómanos y delincuentes de baja ralea. "Madero" es mucho más utilizado (ni en la radio ni en los telediarios lo oirás JOSEFDEZORTIZ, ni tampoco en boca de un catedrático ni de un ministro) .
Tampoco se usa mucho "la madera" porque en general se habla de los policías (agentes) y no de la Policía (organismo)
Otro sinónimo de policía (agente) es "mono" (sí, no me lo digas, mono es también el síndrome de abstinencia)

I motori di ricerca fanno meraviglie. Per esempio:
1 (#61)
2 (#4)
3 (#1)
4 (#3)


----------



## yo me moi

Gracias por todas las respuestas.Aunque al final hemos acabado hablando de policías,a mi me ha servido todo,además asi apreno.Gracias a todos.


----------



## claudine2006

yo said:


> Gracias por todas las respuestas.
> Aunque al final hemos acabado hablando de policías, a mí me ha servido todo, además asi aprendo. Gracias a todos.


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Originalmente inviato da *yo,me,moi*
> Gracias por todas las respuestas.
> Aunque al final hemos acabado hablando de policías, a mí me ha servido todo, además as*í* aprendo. Gracias a todos.


Para que sirva de ayuda a los que aprenden español.
Me gusta mucho tu firma coloreada, Clau. ¡Qué envidia! ¿Qué hay que hacer para cambiarla?


----------

